# Microsoft and Apple unleash thermonuclear war on Google and Android!



## Vyom (Nov 5, 2013)

*Could this be the end for Android?​*

*i.minus.com/jxDzyxlC96XNX.jpg​
Former Apple co-founder and CEO Steve Jobs didn't like Android and told his biographer Walter Isaacson that he would "destroy Android" because it was "a stolen product" before going on to say that he was "willing to go thermonuclear war" on the platform.

"I will spend my last dying breath if I need to, and I will spend every penny of Apple's $40 billion the money that Apple held in the bank at the time] in the bank, to right this wrong," Jobs told Isaacson.

Though Jobs is not around to see it, that thermonuclear war may now have been unleashed

The Rockstar Consortium, a joint venture owned by Apple, Microsoft, BlackBerry, Ericsson, and Sony, have kicked into motion a barrage of lawsuits against a raft of defendants that include Google, Samsung, LG Electronics, HTC, and Huawei. In other words, all big players in the Android market.

Rockstar bought the patents being used here during Nortel's bankruptcy auction. At the time it was clear that Google understood the value of these patents because the company bid as much as $4.4 billion in order to get its hands on them. Rockstar outbid the search giant with a $4.5 billion bid.

The lawsuit charges the companies with a number of patent infringements, the most damaging of which may be that Google infringes patents by matching search terms to relevant advertising on mobile devices. This could have a huge effect on Google because the company's game plan with Android relies on giving away the operating system in order to make money via advertising.

The Rockstar Consortium, which is what is known in the business as a non-practicing entity, or, less generously, a "patent troll," is a company created specifically to buy and sell patents, without creating any actual products or innovations themselves. And while it has been quiet for the past couple of years, it seems that it has been spending that time reverse-engineering Android devices with the express intent of finding patent violations.

These latest barrage of lawsuits seem to be the fruits of that effort.

These lawsuits are particularly damaging to the Android machine because they target it on two fronts:


First, there's a precision attack on Google, one that targets the company's revenue source from Android. If Google can't find a way to make money from Android, the project becomes a huge liability.
Secondly, it hits the hardware OEMs, going after them for potentially more money in the form of Android licensing fees. Microsoft is already extracting cash from Android OEMs in the form of royalties, earnings that are estimated to grow to $8.8 billion annually by 2017. The more the OEMs have to pay out per device, the smaller their margins become, and the less viable Android is as a business. Even the litigation stage is likely to be painfully costly.

Apple and Microsoft might seem like a very unlikely pairing, but as the old proverb goes, the enemy of my enemy is my friend. And right now Android is a major thorn in the side of both the Cupertino and Redmond giant. 

Source: Microsoft and Apple unleash thermonuclear war on Google and Android | ZDNet


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 5, 2013)

Google ain't a Kid in the game.


----------



## V.VAIDYA (Nov 5, 2013)

I am starting to enjoy it !


----------



## Saransh verma (Nov 5, 2013)

This fight will Go on till the End of the world


----------



## Flash (Nov 5, 2013)

[IMGG]*blog.michna.com/sites/blog.michna.com/files/smiley_popcorn.gif[/IMGG]
Patent wars were already started. Google will soon sue Apple for 'Notification center' in iOS7..


----------



## amjath (Nov 5, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> [IMGG]*blog.michna.com/sites/blog.michna.com/files/smiley_popcorn.gif[/IMGG]
> Patent wars were already started. Google will soon sue Apple for 'Notification center' in iOS7..



i hope not


----------



## quagmire (Nov 5, 2013)

Motorolas patent portfolio is so huge Crapple, Microshit & Phony will be on their knees if Google decides to sue..


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 5, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Motorolas patent portfolio is so huge Crapple, Microshit & Phony will be on their knees if Google decides to sue..


At least google bought an actual company to get hold of the patents instead of opening a patent troll


----------



## leelaprasad (Nov 5, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Motorolas patent portfolio is so huge Crapple, Microshit & Phony will be on their knees if Google decides to sue..



Nothing against you friend, but Motorola (Now Google) recently lost its patent case against Microsoft

*mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSBRE98401B20130905?irpc=932

Motorola sued Microsoft for a rate of 4 Billion dollars
Court says the valid rate as 1.8 Million dollars
Court asks Motorola to pay 14 Million dollars to Google (11 Million cost for Microsoft to relocate its warehouse and 3 million for legal charges)


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 6, 2013)

leelaprasad said:


> Nothing against you friend, but Motorola (Now Google) recently lost its patent case against Microsoft


Which case was that?


----------



## leelaprasad (Nov 6, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Which case was that?



*mobile.reuters.com/article/idUSBRE98401B20130905?irpc=932

Motorola sued Microsoft for a rate of 4 Billion dollars
Court says the valid rate as 1.8 Million dollars
Court asks Motorola to pay 14 Million dollars to Google (11 Million cost for Microsoft to relocate its warehouse and 3 million for legal charges)


----------



## Anorion (Nov 6, 2013)

oh well... mutually assured destruction is a fallout of thermonuclear war


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 6, 2013)

Patent Wars?Pathetic. 

[IMGG]*blog.michna.com/sites/blog.michna.com/files/smiley_popcorn.gif[/IMGG]
But it is entertaining nevertheless


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 6, 2013)

I am going to enroll in Cyber Laws and Patent Law ethics. Seems a promising buisness to me. Atleast my future will be secure no matter which one looses. 

anyone wanna join..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 6, 2013)

I hope someone, somehow, through methods of a non ethical nature, patents the name apple and iphone in india and sues apple big time thus making them leave India.



amjath said:


> i hope not


i hope they do and apple looses


----------



## Anorion (Nov 6, 2013)

^hope is granted already. In india apple sacrificed 200 crore (of profit compared to last year) for a 50% increase in market share, but still, the market share is negligable. 2% as against in the zero points. thats the best apple can do here against competition. src




Rishi. said:


> I am going to enroll in Cyber Laws and Patent Law ethics. Seems a promising buisness to me. Atleast my future will be secure no matter which one looses.
> 
> anyone wanna join..



 win


----------



## quagmire (Nov 6, 2013)

leelaprasad said:


> Microsoft says wins patent trial against Google's Motorola
> 
> Motorola sued Microsoft for a rate of 4 Billion dollars
> Court says the valid rate as 1.8 Million dollars
> Court asks Motorola to pay 14 Million dollars to Google (11 Million cost for Microsoft to relocate its warehouse and 3 million for legal charges)



Buddy was issue related to royalty pricing by Motorola for patents Microsoft licensed.. That was before Google bought Moto..


----------



## leelaprasad (Nov 6, 2013)

quagmire said:


> Buddy was issue related to royalty pricing by Motorola for patents Microsoft licensed.. That was before Google bought Moto..



The reason Google bought Motorola is for a patents, so that Google can counter sue anyone who sues on Android, but that's not working for Google


That's the fact...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 6, 2013)

leelaprasad said:


> The reason Google bought Motorola is for a patents, so that Google can counter sue anyone who sues on Android, but that's not working for Google
> 
> 
> That's the fact...



Can you exemplify it ?


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 6, 2013)

leelaprasad said:


> but that's not working for Google


17,000 patents =/= every tech patent in the world


----------



## moniker (Nov 6, 2013)

How the hell are Sony part of this consortium if they themselves manufacture android phones? :what:


----------



## leelaprasad (Nov 6, 2013)

moniker said:


> How the hell are Sony part of this consortium if they themselves manufacture android phones? :what:



Even Google was asked to join, but Google denied the request and Google has bid independently and lost the bid by a margin of 100millions


----------



## Theodre (Nov 7, 2013)

This war is not going anywhere and also is not reaching anywhere!! This is just like Piracy cases between the RIAA and the file-sharers... Gosh they are just stopping/slowing down innovation!!!


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 7, 2013)

Down with  and M$  for sure!!!

No doubt I praise apple's Tech.(best) and the easy or so auto-learn-curve(not very much effort required...unlike GNU/Linux) of Windows.

But their Business Tactics,Policies,are the most bullsh!t of all.

Why are they afraid of Android,which gives Developers and users an ample Freedom of choice ,functions,usage according to the needs,that cater to a large section of the World's population?

Not everyone in this World is born with a golden spoon,not everyone is the uber ultra rich,not everyone falls in the niche category of customers.

Android is cheap!!!(Paid software tools/apps.)
Android is Free!!!
Android is omnipresent!!!


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 7, 2013)

looks like No one gives a sh1t , what the consumer what.


----------



## Flash (Nov 7, 2013)

Android is on its threshold, seeing by its market share and fragmentation across the mobile manufacturers. Eventually people will long for something more, and something new. But Android can still prevail like Symbian, before meeting its dawn for many years. 

Apple/Microsoft - none can shut Android by themselves..


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 8, 2013)

Why is sony fighting Android :\


----------



## Theodre (Nov 8, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Why is sony fighting Android :\




They are just another Company which fight against the innovation i guess!!! Idiots.... I hate Sony already!!! Now even Moooooooore...


And guess what?? Their new flagship phone is powered by Android!!!


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 8, 2013)

NikiNfOuR said:


> And guess what?? Their new flagship phone is powered by Android!!!



Isn't that exactly why I asked this question?

But I'm happy if android dies. Didn't like it anyway.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 8, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Isn't that exactly why I asked this question?
> 
> *But I'm happy if android dies. *Didn't like it anyway.



APPLE FANBOY!!!!! KILL IT WITH FIRE!!!!!!!!
/s


----------



## $hadow (Nov 8, 2013)

This is just the human nature that the jealousy leads to such acts and that too from Big companies. Not many can afford apple and there are not many who loves windows interface android is a open source and coz of it a big mass of population is now able to enjoy what is we have just seen in books when we were small. There are always personal preferences about what you like but demands are many times fulfilled by a cheaper alternative. The so called cheap or less priced Apple Iphone is a example of what Apple think by the term low price. Come on man let the consumer decide what they want and in this case the market share says it all.


----------



## Theodre (Nov 8, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Isn't that exactly why I asked this question?
> 
> But I'm happy if android dies. Didn't like it anyway.



It's not all about the Android and the iOS thing. The consumers have/should have the freedom to select the platform they like and Cases like these are real evidence that the Apple is not giving any choices and they are just trying to establish the monopoly and that is strictly not helping the consumers in anyway!!!


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 9, 2013)

Ultimately,the call.
+1 to both of you $hadow + NikiNfOuR,for playing the correct and real words of tune.
That's it,it is the* customer's/consumer's choice ,will and budget *that will be the heart of market dynamics.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 9, 2013)

The basic funda is that all the companies want to sell their goods but they do not want to know what did the consumer want. Sometimes the mrp of the product freak out many who desired to buy that device once. And whatever comes in his budget is not what he wants.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 9, 2013)

Well if Google also bid for these patents then they knew exactly that it would be used against them and they had a plan I guess that they did;t bought it or at least they knew a low cost method than buying the patents to counter this attack. I don't think that Android or Google will go go down so easily, Oracle also tried to sue this and all but still its standing on top of everything and that means something. Google ain't kid in the Patent wars.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 9, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> At least google bought an actual company to get hold of the patents instead of opening a patent troll


that's definition of patent trolling, and Google did, it was called Ranger inc



$hadow said:


> This is just the human nature that the jealousy leads to such acts and that too from Big companies. Not many can afford apple and there are not many who loves windows interface android is a open source and coz of it a big mass of population is now able to enjoy what is we have just seen in books when we were small. There are always personal preferences about what you like but demands are many times fulfilled by a cheaper alternative. The so called cheap or less priced Apple Iphone is a example of what Apple think by the term low price. Come on man let the consumer decide what they want and in this case the market share says it all.


it's a consortium, why single out apple. anyway, apple never said c stands for cheap, it was for colour. sure cheaper devices stuffed with google adware might just be what people really want, but that is no reason to hate those few who buy expensive products with longer support lives and premium add free content. btw android phone capable of handling all humble bundle games is not cheap either. 



NikiNfOuR said:


> It's not all about the Android and the iOS thing. The consumers have/should have the freedom to select the platform they like and Cases like these are real evidence that the Apple is not giving any choices and they are just trying to establish the monopoly and that is strictly not helping the consumers in anyway!!!


what does that mean? what is the conspiracy?


----------

